# Nitrate supplementation potentially dangerous (study)



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2011)

Nitrate supplementation potentially dangerous (study) by Anthony Roberts Nitrates: the stuff in hot-dogs that makes them so unhealthy, is the stuff bodybuilders are putting in their bodies to get a better pump. Of course, neither this information is new, nor is this study, but I think it warrants checking out, especially if you???re taking any [...]


Read More...


----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2011)

I used to handle Sodium Nitrates in a hot dog plant spice room 
I was always told it was carcinogenic
*Safety data for sodium nitrite *












[SIZE=-1]Glossary of terms on this data sheet. The information on this web page is provided to help you to work safely, but it is intended to be an overview of hazards, not a replacement for a full Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS). MSDS forms can be downloaded from the web sites of many chemical suppliers. [/SIZE]



[SIZE=+1]*General *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]
Synonyms: nitrous acid sodium salt, diazotizing salt, anti-rust
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Use: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Molecular formula: NaNO2 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]CAS No: 7632-00-0 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]EINECS No: 231-555-9 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Annex I Index No: 007-010-00-4 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Physical data*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]
Appearance: white to off-white powder
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Melting point: 281 C [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Boiling point: 320 C [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Vapour density: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Vapour pressure: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Density (g cm-3): 2.17 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Flash point: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Explosion limits: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Autoignition temperature: 490 C [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Water solubility: soluble [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Stability*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]
Stable. Incompatible with reducing agents, strong oxidizing agents, organics and other flammable materials, finely powdered metals. Contact with combustible material may lead to fire. Hygroscopic.
*Toxicology*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]
Toxic if swallowed. Severe eye irritant. Respiratory and skin irritant. *May act as a carcinogen for chronic exposure. *
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]*Toxicity data *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1](The meaning of any toxicological abbreviations which appear in this section is given here.) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]ORL-RAT LD50 180 mg kg-1 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]ORL-RBT LD50 178 mg kg-1 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]ORL-HMN LDLO 71 mg kg-1 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]IVN-RAT LD50 65 mg kg-1 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Risk phrases* [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1](The meaning of any risk phrases which appear in this section is given here.) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]R8 R25 R50. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Hazard statements* [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1](The meaning of any hazard statement codes which appear in this section is given here.) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]H272 H301 H400. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Precautionary phrases* [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]P220 P273. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Environmental information*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]
Very toxic to aquatic organisms.
*Transport information*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]
(The meaning of any UN hazard codes which appear in this section is given here.)
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]UN No 1500. Hazard class 5.1. Packing group III. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Personal protection*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]
Safety glasses, adequate ventilation, gloves. *Safety phrases *
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1](The meaning of any safety phrases which appear in this section is given here.) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]S45 S61. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][SIZE=-1][Return to Physical & Theoretical Chemistry Lab. Safety home page.] [/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## country1911 (Mar 29, 2011)

Someone correct me please if I am wrong, but I thought the general idea of nitric oxide products was to promote a positive nitrogen balance in the blood therefore promoting greater pumps.  Can that same desired outcome not be accomplished with sufficient protein in a daily diet?  Is it not the nitrogen attached to the protein that separates it from carbs?  I know its fairly general, but I don't see why people are still buying these supplements.


----------



## astroman (Apr 6, 2011)

Anthony puts out a lot of informative information on his blog. What I find interesting is that Carl Lenore sings his praises, yet Lenore actively endorses this new nitrate creatine product on superhumanradio show, claiming its the only product that has really given him a noticeable pump.


----------



## awhites1 (Apr 8, 2011)

country1911 said:


> Someone correct me please if I am wrong, but I thought the general idea of nitric oxide products was to promote a positive nitrogen balance in the blood therefore promoting greater pumps.  Can that same desired outcome not be accomplished with sufficient protein in a daily diet?  Is it not the nitrogen attached to the protein that separates it from carbs?  I know its fairly general, but I don't see why people are still buying these supplements.



wrong Nitric oxide. nitric oxide and nitrates 2 diff things. nitrates are bad for you. they put them in hot dogs (not sure why actually but I think something as a preservative), in minute doses. I watched Unwrapped on food network awhile back and they were at a place that makes these beef hotdogs and they showed how much they added. it was literally like a tablespoon or teaspoon for a vat of like 200 lbs of meat. not sure how that little will help or hurt anything though


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## niki (Apr 9, 2011)

Nitrates give preserved meats their pinkish coloring.  They have been linked to GI cancer, and I believe a recent study showed a link to Alzheimers.  Great reasons to avoid processed meats.  

It might seem like a little until you add up all the different things you are eating that contain them, every day - maybe a couple times a day......Poison is poison.


----------



## hardcore5000 (Apr 17, 2011)

everything is a double edged sword, pros and cons. nitrates are no different


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 22, 2011)

bump


----------

